# candidature spontanée au poste de



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite traduire un titre de mail, "Candidature spontanée au poste de Directeur de Production". 

Mon essai : Candidatura spontanea al Direttore di Produzione

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ragio

Bonjour Michelvar,
je dirais “Candidatura spontanea al posto di Direttore di produzione” ou “Candidatura spontanea come Direttore di produzione”.


----------



## Michelvar

Merci beaucoup Ragio


----------



## terazuc

ciao potrebbe anche essere Candidatura spontanea per la posizione di Direttore di Produzione.


----------



## Michelvar

grazie mille, terazuc!


----------



## terazuc

de rien Michelvar


----------

